# Sweet Aquatics



## Kelso

Hands down best aquatic plants website. She has earned my loyalty. She helped me, along with you guys, determine plants to put into my 75 gallon amazon build. This is my second time buying from her and I just placed my order today. The total came to about 74 dollars. She only asked for 65 and I get free shipping. Tell me that isn't a way to earn my loyalty? All you guys should order from her!!!


----------



## Mean Harri

Nice. I e-mailed Mary Friday and she wrote back that night. This is where I will be ordering from as well. I love their web site. Keep us posted Kelso.


----------



## Angel079

I keep telling you guys that for how long now? lol

I love Mary, she's awesome


----------



## Kelso

Yep! The first order I had a month ago came in very healthy and a month later all the plants are doing very well. She should ship either tomorrow or tuesday! Come on weather, be good!


----------



## Angel079

I ALWAYS get mine Fri AM..never fails, no matter when I order always Fri AM (and its kinda NICE to be able to count on someone like that lol)
Don't worry bout the weather she'll pop a heat pack in there this time a year  My last one was ordered and NOT noticed by me in the mailbox for some 3hrs when we were in the teens and even there all went well (THANK GOD!)


----------



## Kelso

She actually postponed my last order a whole week It was so bad in my area that she didn't wanna risk it. She shipped today and it should be in harrisburg tomorrow. I should get it by wednesday!


----------



## Angel079

Was that when the ice storm hit us?
She;s so lovely ain't she?! I LOVE spending my money at places that actually stil truly CARE about he customer rather then sending you off to a call center computerized machine in china....


----------



## Kelso

Mhm =) I'm all for the small businesses and thank you Angel for introducing me to her! It's so much better talking with an intelligent human being as opposed to well...you know


----------



## Mean Harri

If we had audio on the forum I can do a pretty good "Thank you for calling technical support. My name is Jim White. How may I help you?" but really in India imitation.


----------



## LisaC144

I am ordering from ther as well. I was just going to simply place my order via the web, but i think I'll call now just so I can get to know this Mary lady myself ;-)


----------



## Kelso

Got my plants! Looking good


----------



## LisaC144

Wow awesome! What size tank is that filling?


----------



## Kelso

My 75 gallon! Check it in the pictures and video subforum!


----------



## Mean Harri

If you don't mind posting Kelso, I see Sag Sub dwarf I believe in the front right corner. Or is that some sort of Sword? How many plants per pot? I'd like to know how the potted ones come if possible. I hate surprises when it's something crucial as I have never planted a tank yet.


----------



## Kelso

Narrowleaf Chain Sword. It's absolutely BEAUTIFUL. There's about three plants in each pot. They're pretty well filled out so I never took em apart. I can get some pics tomorrow up close.


----------



## Angel079

Looovveeeeee the Narrowleaf Chain Sword....but I hope you only got one...cause mine's been in the tank like what 8 weeks now and it has spread out new runners left & right & center like crazy, I even started taken some out of the 55g already too....this plant is def quicker growing then even Pennywort.


----------



## Kelso

Uhh...uh oh. I got like 8 pots of em! I'll manage some how though! I really wanna get the sides filled out, So I'll be welcoming it for a while.


----------



## Angel079

Kelso said:


> Uhh...uh oh. I got like 8 pots of em! I'll manage some how though! I really wanna get the sides filled out, So I'll be welcoming it for a while.


:shock: Holy ***** Yea you're gonna get that tank filled OUT alright......Just "redirect" it for the beginning to grow along the sides you want it; then let it go wild after 4 weeks.....Well and then if your's is gonna grow like mine...I"d say I'm gonna give you 3-4 months before seeing the add in the classifieds :-D


----------



## Kelso

Angel079 said:


> :shock: Holy ***** Yea you're gonna get that tank filled OUT alright......Just "redirect" it for the beginning to grow along the sides you want it; then let it go wild after 4 weeks.....Well and then if your's is gonna grow like mine...I"d say I'm gonna give you 3-4 months before seeing the add in the classifieds :-D


Looks like I better keep a towel handy...I'm gonna be doing a lot of redirecting it sounds like. I was already think that, haha! I got a few friends who'll enjoy some plants...and then I'll be posting in the classifieds! I'm just so excited. Can't wait to add some fish here soon!


----------



## Angel079

I'm excited with you; keep on following your progress here from the outside with each new thread and seeing it come together now with the first few pic's is GREAT (thanks for sharing pic's btw); I really can't wait to keep seeing updated pic's of the tank over time; its gonna be sooo pretty 

Have you ever thought uploading few pic's of each tank to your log here? I pers find it kinda neat cause I can add new pic's every few weeks and its like a picture diary....


----------



## Kelso

You know what, you're right. I should upload them. Gotta steal my mom's camera though. My phone's got a 2 mp, my camera's a 5 mp, but my mom, she's got a 10 mp. It's still a work in progress. Puffers are probably gonna go in soon, maybe Friday, and the cories probably on sunday. Hopefully I can pick up another puff this weekend too! You guys have all been a great help. I know I keep posting threads with maybe seemingly obvious answers, but I'm just not sure. I'm still learning...I've been maybe doing this for 6 months?


----------



## LisaC144

i'm right there with you, Kelso. I feel like I post question after question too. I want to gain all the knowledge I can though. However, everyone on this forum is always so open and welocming and always willing to help. You're doing a wonderul job and I can't wait to see the progress of your tank in the coming weeks. Congrats to you on a job well done!


----------



## Mean Harri

I got my plants today. They are planted and they are awesome. Everything I ordered was there. Beautiful plants. Great size to them and packaged wonderfully. They arrived Friday in Colorado from Ohio and were sent on Wed. Can't beat that. 

Thanks Mary and Dan.


----------



## rosehower

awesome kelso! are there pictures of this new 75 in your Aquarium Log?
i am sooo checking them out! ive been interested in this tank set up since first you said you were thinking bout it!
CONGRATS! how are the plants you both got (mean harri and kelso) did they looks lush and healty when they arrived or any dead plant material??


----------



## Mean Harri

The plants are great looking rosehower. They're big and lush. I took the Red Rubin out of the wet newspaper and was like wow. Being my first time ever with real plants I didn't know what to expect as far as packaging, how easy or difficult to remove the plastic pot from the potted plants, etc...
It was a breeze. I layed everything out on the table. They plants were all marked as to what each one was. I left them wrapped in their wet newspaper and laid each plastic baggie with the plant name written on it with each one. I just removed that paper from each one that I wanted and went to town. 

You will not go wrong buying plants from Sweet Aquatics. I've read the forums here and abroad. I've seen their responses to people. They are a small business that cares about customer service. That's not a common thing now a days. Sad, but true. I'll throw my money at good, well run small businesses all day long over a big corporation any day. Real people working hard to provide a great product and great customer service is what America is all about. And Sweet Aquatics fits that bill to a "T".


----------



## rosehower

Mean Harri said:


> The plants are great looking rosehower. They're big and lush. I took the Red Rubin out of the wet newspaper and was like wow. Being my first time ever with real plants I didn't know what to expect as far as packaging, how easy or difficult to remove the plastic pot from the potted plants, etc...
> It was a breeze. I layed everything out on the table. They plants were all marked as to what each one was. I left them wrapped in their wet newspaper and laid each plastic baggie with the plant name written on it with each one. I just removed that paper from each one that I wanted and went to town.
> 
> You will not go wrong buying plants from Sweet Aquatics. I've read the forums here and abroad. I've seen their responses to people. They are a small business that cares about customer service. That's not a common thing now a days. Sad, but true. I'll throw my money at good, well run small businesses all day long over a big corporation any day. *Real people working hard to provide a great product and great customer service is what America is all about*. And Sweet Aquatics fits that bill to a "T".


 first i just wana say DAMN STRAIT!
and now... for something completely different( lol..)
i need to email them again then about the mysterious "Club Moss" plant i have. i asked the LFS to order it again and find the real name. we'll see. i have asked a bunch of ppl on here boutit too. but i need to send a newer email to SA because they have 3 plants similar to it and mabey they can tell which it it.
also i think i might end up ordering a "29 gal" pack from them. i will need to call them and talk about things. (i hope they have about an hour 1 day to waste on me) i tend to talk a lot (if you hadnt noticed already lol)
i'm so glad your tank is coming together, it looks so great! and btw what is the red rubins stats, warm water but what temp, hard or soft water, whats it like, its a grassier looking plant it would help break up the view of all the swords i have in there now (amazon and argentine)


----------



## HollyinWA

I agree. They are great! They are also very fair and honest. If the shipping cost goes over what it ends up being at the time of delivery, they will reimburse your account. Great customer service and so fast too! I can really appreciate this because I know what it takes to get things out in the mail for customers and to take the extra step to reimburse anything that may go over regarding shipping. 

Thanks so much, Sweet Aquatics!


----------



## Mean Harri

The Red Rubin
Linky:

Sweet Aquatics


----------



## HollyinWA

Mean Harri said:


> The Red Rubin
> Linky:
> 
> Sweet Aquatics


 
I like that one too. I almost got that one in my last order but since i have the Red Melon I thought they would be too close and I would not have room for the location it would need to be. I am going to have to get another big tank for my new plant addiction! ;-)


----------



## Pep

Shame they don't ship to Canada..... Sounds like a great place with fantastic service


----------



## LisaC144

I am torn between the Red Melon and Red Rubin.....hmmmm......


----------



## HollyinWA

LisaC144 said:


> I am torn between the Red Melon and Red Rubin.....hmmmm......


Hi Lisa,

From what I can tell with Eric's pictures, the Red Rubin will come taller than the Red Melon that I got. The leaves are shaped differently too. The Red Rubin looks longer and narrower...the leaves...and the melon are cute little oval leaves that I think do get get a little narrower as they mature. I already have new growth and the leaves that are getting more mature are getting a little more elongated. The Red Melon that I got came in the pots and are real short....not around 2" inches tall or not much more than that. They look really cute in the front. I really love them. However, I am sure I would like the Red Rubin too. I wanted something to put toward the front to mid that was not too tall. They will get taller but for now they are nice and they will still look good a little taller. I am not sure which one is the tallest at maturity. I think maybe the Rubins. HTH

~Holly


----------



## Mean Harri

I like the Red Rubin. It has a reddish tint to it. I can't wait to see it big and grown.


----------



## LisaC144

I am going to go with the Red Rubin. It's for the back corner of my tank, so I qant something that will eventually grow tall. Thanks guys!


----------



## JohnnyD44

I wanted to give this thread a bump to say how awesome SA is. I've never ordered anything 'live' online before. The plants came very secured, very healthy and absolutly gorgeous....My tank has made such an improvment from where it started. 

I would not hesitate to order from them again.

Kudos to Sweet Aquatics!


----------



## LisaC144

110% agree, Johnny! My plants came VERY well packed, nice sizes/growth, and very lush! Ludwigia repens lost a lot of leaves and is very bare at the bottom (looks like a branch), but I am confident it will have new growth soon. Mary and Dan were very helpful with everything and answered all my questions. A+ Sweet Aquatics! Thank you for caring so much.


----------



## redchigh

LisaC144 said:


> 110% agree, Johnny! My plants came VERY well packed, nice sizes/growth, and very lush! Ludwigia repens lost a lot of leaves and is very bare at the bottom (looks like a branch), but I am confident it will have new growth soon. Mary and Dan were very helpful with everything and answered all my questions. A+ Sweet Aquatics! Thank you for caring so much.


I just ordered from SA a couple days ago... Haven't gotten them, but I'm extremely exited. Mary was so nice... she's even throwing in some addl plants and free snails. 
And my order was only $17 shipped, so its not only the big spenders that get special treatment.


----------



## Mean Harri

I have order #2 in. Oh yeah, my little precious' will arrive. eeeehehehehe preciousssss 
Only place I'll order from.


----------



## aunt kymmie

Mean Harri said:


> I have order #2 in. Oh yeah, my little precious' will arrive. eeeehehehehe preciousssss
> Only place I'll order from.


:lol: I hated that Gollum character!


----------



## JMILLER

I got my e-mail confirmation today, it's shipped. It should be here no later than Wednesday.


----------



## Angel079

lol I actually hadn't realized until returning to this thread just now just what a chain reaction I caused since I started telling everybody to order with SA and/ or just how many members indeed did wow  
I love that place I don't even get stuff at my LFS any more (veryyyy crappy quality in comparison) I'd pers never bother again to check any other place out and go right there


----------



## JohnnyD44

aunt kymmie said:


> :lol: I hated that Gollum character!



How could you hate gollum?!!?!?!

scchhhhmeegle!!!!!!


----------



## JMILLER

Plants just delivered here at work. I'll be planting by 6:30 tonight.


----------



## aunt kymmie

JohnnyD44 said:


> How could you hate gollum?!!?!?!
> 
> scchhhhmeegle!!!!!!


LMAO! I own the whole trilogy on DVD and I will now think of you every time I see that character.

JMILLER- planting at 6:30 tonight? Cool! We will expect to see pictures no later than 8 pm. ;-)


----------



## LisaC144

You're tough, Kymmie. I was going to give him until 9:00pm ;-)


----------



## Angel079

aunt kymmie said:


> We will expect to see pictures no later than 8 pm. ;-)


8 PM Eastern right?:-D


----------



## redchigh

It will be a while before I can post pictures- I had to give my good camera back.

Just as well... I'll make sure I have some shrimp in it first.


----------



## JMILLER

Angel079 said:


> 8 PM Eastern right?:-D


 
I'm working on downloading them now.:-D

The plants looked great. I just check the SA site and they are having a 25% OFF SALE until the 17th, better hurry!


----------



## Austin

JMILLER said:


> I'm working on downloading them now.:-D
> 
> The plants looked great. I just check the SA site and they are having a 25% OFF SALE until the 17th, better hurry!


 of courseee I ordered like a week before they did that? 

Anyways still a great value... very cheap plants compared to even pet store prices, and better quality too. Better selection and I'm sure I came out ahead even with shipping. 

Nice customer service too. I mailed a question and got a reply literally like 1 minute later lol.


----------



## Mean Harri

Received a new order today from these great folks. Flawless as usual. Thanks SA


----------



## JohnnyD44

aunt kymmie said:


> JMILLER- planting at 6:30 tonight? Cool! We will expect to see pictures no later than 8 pm. ;-)


dang Kymmie...let the man breathe!!! hahaha


----------



## JMILLER

I didn't make it by 8:00, but it wasn't very long after she got her pics.;-)

I just got an e-mail from SA. (I had e-mailed her that the plants had arrived in great condition and told her I was getting ready to place another order soon.) She said she was placing an order this weekend and wanted to know if I still wanted a certain plant that she was sold out of when I placed my order. Now that's customer service. She will get all of my business.


----------



## redchigh

finally recieved my order and got it planted.

I thought, that with my purchase, I'd be able to plant my 5G heavily, just to give plants a try.
Instead I planted two 10G's and 1 5G for less than $20.

Wow, I'm totally impressed.


----------

